# Free Book Finds: June 2011 (No Self Promotion Please)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the May 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

mystery/serial killer (haven't read them)



1930s political thriller


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

_*This Fine Life: A Novel*_, by Eva Marie Everson (list price $14.99)



"It is the summer of 1959 and Mariette Puttnam has just graduated from boarding school. When she returns to her privileged life at home, she isn't sure where life will take her. More schooling? A job? Marriage? Nothing feels right. How could she know that the answer is waiting for her within the narrow stairwell of her father's apparel factory, exactly between the third and fourth floors?

"In this unique and tender story of an unlikely romance, popular author Eva Marie Everson [coauthor of the "Potluck Club" series] takes readers on a journey through the heart of a young woman bound for the unknown. Readers will experience the joys of new love, the perseverance of true friendship, and the gift of forgiveness that comes from a truly fine life."


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Swan House
by: Elizabeth Musser


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

An Alternate History for your reading pleasure:

_Beneath Grey Skies_ by Hugh Ashton


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have read Michael Hicks' In her Name series and enjoyed them. Jason Letts' Powerless series is GREAT YA fantasy/adventure. And I loved Lisa J. Yarde's On Falcon's Wings, a tale of love found, lost, found, lost, and found.

Grr Brother Geoffrey, it took me forever to get all those links and you come along and pull 1 out of the middle..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

40 new freebies tonight. http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=154606011&p_36=0-0&redirect=true&tag=kbpst-20 Some are by KB Authors, some aren't.. I know I saw Kevis Hendrickson's Gaia books 2 & 3, A. Sparrow's book Lethe, one of Danielle Bourdon's kid books, Christopher Smith's Fifth Avenue...

Some of the others are short stories, and there's a pre-order for a cookbook.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Apocalyptic/Tribulation Thriller


Christian Historical Fiction


Christian Children's Fiction


Christian Historical Fiction


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

*Dating Mr. December* by Phillipa Ashley



*Cotillion* by Georgette Heyer



*Ex-Boyfriend's Handbook* by Matt Dunn



*Hybrid* by Brian O'Grady



*Seduced by the Wolf* by Terry Spear



*Allegra Biscotti* Collection by Olivia Bennett (grades 5-



*Circle of Friends Cookbook - 25 Dip & Spread Recipes* by Gooseberry Patch


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Life's A Beach



Outcast (4th in a series)



When Hell is the Favourable Option

edited to add another freebie.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

_Beneath Gray Skies_ is now $5.99.


----------



## DeeG (Mar 16, 2011)

I love this guy. His book is free here, http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64716

The Girl in the Coffee Shop


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

She Drives Me Crazy



This book is a pre-order. It's 3 essays that will be included in her upcoming book: You Don't Sweat Much for a Fat Girl.

Gotta LOVE an author with titles like that! I love this one: You Can't Drink All Day If You Don't Start In The Morning.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a primer for Melissa De La Cruz's Witches of East End upcoming book. It will be her first adult paranormal.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There are 67 free books by Vook Publishing. Here's the link for an Amazon search: http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&node=154606011&p_15=vook%20-domain&hidden-keywords=-domain%20-breakthrough%20English&sort=price&p_36=0-0&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2&redirect=true&tag=kbpst-20.

Subjects are varied and include instructional golf, exercise, history, wedding, baby, beer brewing, psychology, home repair, and iPad books.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Beyond the Quiet
Author: Brenda Hill
(Women's Fiction)


Heather's Haunted House
Author: Scott Cardinal
(Horror, Animal Ghosts)


Telling Details
Author: Kat Duncan
(Writing Skills)


The World According to Oprah: An Unauthorized Portrait in Her Own Words
Author: Ken Lawrence
(Biography)


The Birth of Zakaria (Tales from the Middle Empires)
Author: J. Patrick Sutton
(Fantasy/SciFi)


A Cookbok By Ted (A Cookbook By Ted)
Author: Ted Summerfield
(Cookbook)


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

A newly updated listing of free books for everyone:

*Science Fiction:*

THE CONTROLLER-Covenant 
THE CONTROLLER-Obsession
I'm Getting Too Young For This! 
Legon Awakening

*Short Stories:*

All night by the Rose
Pandora's Children: Dark Interludes

*Fiction:*

Nowhere Man
Warriors Of The Cross
FireHouse 
The Fox 
Chasing Eden

*Humor:*

Snodgrass Vacation

*Christian:*

Allegory


----------



## Sciamano (Mar 23, 2011)

I've also found this one:


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Unabridged audiobook narrated by Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

Tyger, Tyger Burning Bryght: Orion, Book 1
Link

The Last Drop
Link

Intelligence Was My Line: Inside Eisenhower's Other Command
Link

Lasting Yankee Stadium Memories
Link

Miracle at Merion
Link

Soccer Dad by W. D. Wetherell
link

Paris: An Illustrated History
Link

Ancient Rome in So Many Words
Link

Gods and Kings: Chronicles of the Kings
Link 

The Prayers of Agnes Sparrow by author Joyce Magnin
Link 

Sasha (A Trial of Blood and Steel, Book I)
Link

Ten Moments That Shook The Sports World
Link

FREE Weights and Measures Study Guide: Conversion of over 1,000 units including Length, Area, Volume, Speed, Force, Energy, Electricity, Viscosity, Temperature, & more
Link

Ben Hogan's Magical Device: The Real Secret to Hogan's Swing Finally Revealed by Ted Hunt
Link


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

there are 63 "the How to Guide" books free today..

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

Sorry I'm not linking 63 books..


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

Free Kindle Books:

*ManVentions*



> Forget fire and arrowheads and the wheel. The best tools invented by man are such wonders as beer, bikinis, and ESPN. And there's more where they came from, in this hilarious look at the stuff real men are made of. With fun Man-tastic Facts (bits of trivia) and Man-Dates (important dates in manvention history), this book will remind you why it's great being a man!


Download Link

*Dude, You're Gonna Be a Dad!*



> There are approximately 3,712 ways for a guy to look stupid during pregnancy-this book's here to help you avoid all (most) of them. And here's your first hint: Focus on what you can be doing for her rather than what's happening to her. She's pregnant. She knows that. You know that. And her 152 baby books tell her exactly what she can expect. Your job is to learn what you can do between the stick turning blue and the drive to the delivery room to make the next nine months go as smoothly as possible.


Download Link


----------



## PiscesEarth1987 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a free book that is pretty good. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VTCDYM/?tag=kbpst-20 it's called Tales of Aradia the Last Witch besides it being funny it's free so how much better can u get?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

42 new ones today including some KB author books


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a whole bunch of Joseph Delaney books for free (pre-order for Aug 2) ~ Grab them quick, it's possibly a pricing error.

The Last Apprentice Prequel
No Image link


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

There are 62 How-To Vooks (health, parenting, cooking, business, computers, more)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=vook&x=0&y=0#/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Avook&sort=price&keywords=vook&ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1308667514


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you were correct, Heather.. I checked at least 6 of these and they are NO LONGER FREE..



Luvmy4brats said:


> There's a whole bunch of Joseph Delaney books for free (pre-order for Aug 2) ~ Grab them quick, it's possibly a pricing error.
> 
> The Last Apprentice Prequel
> No Image link


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bone Rattler: A Mystery of Colonial America


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bone Rattler: A Mystery of Colonial America


That graphic link is correct for the Kindle version, but the text link leads to the $10.85 print version of _Bone Rattler_. Here's the correct text link to the Kindle version: Bone Rattler: A Mystery of Colonial America.

_edit -- thanks. . .not sure how that happened!  -- Ann_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

When the Devil Whistles


----------



## Mr_Rice (May 12, 2011)

I'm enjoying "Anything Can be Dangerous" by Matt Hults right now.  Very well written.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr_Rice said:


> I'm enjoying "Anything Can be Dangerous" by Matt Hults right now. Very well written.


Here's a link for you...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is locked. For the July 2011 Free Books thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73819.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

